# Do they have to be registered?



## Darkhallows (Dec 16, 2012)

I've been in 4-H for a year now, and I love it. 
This year I decided to do a goat project. I own a pair of LaMancha's already, so it's not like goats are a new thing to me, but showing is! I didn't do any livestock projects last year.
I've been looking around at breeders and I'm not sure what I'm doing, really. Our LaMancha's are far from standard, so I'm planning on getting a new doeling sometime between now and spring. I'm not interested in a market goat and will be keeping her mostly as a pet.
I've been looking into (at my mother's request) dwarf breeds. I'm thinking that I might go with a pygmy as they are common and readily available. My problem is, I'm having a hard time finding registered ones. I read through the guidelines and I couldn't find anything about registration but I'm assuming it's required? Also, do you have any tips on finding a breeder? Our last goats were given to us, so I'm pretty new at this.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Are you looking for dairy goats? Nigerian Dwarves are the same size as Pygmies (they are often mistaken for each other) and there are many registered Nigerian Dwarves available. I have seen registered Pygmy herds, just not as many.


----------



## Darkhallows (Dec 16, 2012)

They were my first choice, but it doesn't list them in the guidelines, so I'm not sure it would work? I've never seen one at a 4H show, either.
I'm not really looking for a dairy goat, if I was I'd probably just breed my LaMancha. She'd produce more milk, anyway.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Goats don't have to be registered to show them, or at least out here they don't. Check with your extention agent or 4H leader first. Also, check on the rules for showing does. In my state, does must have kidded by age 2. If they have not, then they can not be shown. That really sucks for people like me who keep goats as pets and don't plan on breeding them.


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

I'n my area you can show nigerians and no they don't have to be registered they don't even have to be pure. Meaning yuo can show a mini mancha..but if you plan to go to state then yes they have to be registered.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

It depends on what type of show you want to enter. For showmanship they generally accept any goat reguardless of papers or type. For breed specific shows they usually require a registered goat.


----------



## Darkhallows (Dec 16, 2012)

Hm... I have a meeting this week and many of the people have shown goats. I'll ask then.
I may just go with an unregistered one then. It's much cheaper and seeing as I'm so new I'm not sure how far I'll take it. I'd rather not spend a lot of money on a show goat and find out I don't enjoy it!
As for does, adults can be shown as dry does. I know a family who shows their pet alpine every year and she's never been bred.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Were you able to find out the rules for your area?

I'm in KY and goats have to be registered here. Sadly, I've never seen any shows for pygmy's here, but most of the fairs have dairy shows and we've seen a variety of dairy go through <mostly all large dairy breeds, never really see any small breeds>. 
Boers are the big deal here in KY. 
The nice thing here though, my kids can go from one county fair to another, so we end up seeing a lot of the 'regulars' and they make friends. But, a lot of the fairs are 'open' in the breeding classes so adults can show in those classes too. My kids love it though. 
We prefer percentage boers over fullbloods.


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

I showed FFA my sr year high school and we had full blooded boers, but they didn't have to be registered, and my wether took 3rd place and sold for almost $800. They had to have vaccine records, a tag, had to be weathered, and dehorned.


----------



## mamma2kids (Dec 29, 2012)

4-H and FFA don't require them to be registered. To find a local breeder ask other 4-Hers or your local farmers who may have goats for sale. Check like a Craigslist possibly. I know our 4-H office will give out #s to breeders of all species if requested. Study conformation so when you do go to look you can judge yourself if it is a good goat. Don't take the sellers word for it! Straight topline, straight legs, if its a pygmy a nice thick coat, and the width of the back/front legs. They are considered a meat breed so keep that in mind for stature. (this doesn't mean you have to sell it or eat it, but judge on meat standards). If you look up the NPGA there may be a breeder in your area of registered goats. I did grade goats for 6 years before I realized registered ones and grade ones eat the same amount so why not go papered and make more $$$ ? Good luck!


----------



## neubunny (Nov 7, 2012)

Our 4H (Michigan) does not require that they be registered -- or even purebred. There are breed classes that have to be purebred, but we also have a 'mixed breed dairy' class and 'mixed breed fiber' class, for example. Showmanship here does not have to be purebred -- the judging for that is mostly on how well you've trained your animal. And then we have trail class (which is an obstacle course), pack class, and driving class, etc. Lots of fun ways to participate even if you don't have a top quality purebred animal. But rules do vary by state and county, so be sure you check your local rules first!


----------

